# Research Exchange 2010/2011



## ZpfM (May 8, 2010)

Hey! 

Is everyone going to/wanting to participate on the "Research Exchange 2010/2011" (from IFSMA) ? What country did you choose?


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

Please tell us more about what this is. Thanks.


----------



## 4003 (Aug 12, 2008)

I came across this earlier and was actually thinking of doing this earlier because it's also available in Pakistan aswell. They take about 10,000 students in total from all over. 

In a nutshell, IFMSA is an acronym for International Federation of Medical Students Association. It's an organization of all the medical students the world.
It helps medical students to gain more experience of the medical field, through its projects, seminars of public awareness and public health, clinical and research electives all over the world that builds up one's medical education.
It's more oriented towards community medicine, providing training to students.

I personally think it would be a great experience. The research exchange program is also available in US...so it's definitely something to try out.

IFMSA : International Federation of Medical Students' Associations


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

sounds like a great opportunity.


----------



## ZpfM (May 8, 2010)

It's exactly what wasaykhan713 said 
I would love to go to Peru, Oman or Egypt, but my parents only let me apply to closer countries...


----------

